# Geweint?



## Psychomantis87 (15. August 2008)

huhu

wollt mal fragen ob ihr wegen WoW schon mal geweint habt?

also ich ja, als ich damals 60 wurde =)

bb


----------



## Valleron (15. August 2008)

nö nur in die Tastatur gebissen^^


Tante Edit sagt: first 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artenus (15. August 2008)

Oo du weinst wegen nem online spiel?

ich schlag nur wild um mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  xd


----------



## Valdrasiala (15. August 2008)

Hatte damals bei den Freudenschreien im TS2, als wir Ragnaros getötet hatten, eine oder zwei Tränen in den Augen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Baaah, der war aber auch ne harte Nuss und wir standen verdammt lange vor dem Sack!


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. August 2008)

grade eben als ich den Thread gelesen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nee noch nie


----------



## Davidor (15. August 2008)

Ich hoffe du scherzt. So nah geht mir das Spiel nun wirklich nicht^^


----------



## chrispeaces (15. August 2008)

Nein, aber einige Tastaturen zerstört


----------



## BasiGorgo (15. August 2008)

joa vor lachen öfters tränen xD
als ich mit meiner alten gilde im ts war^^


----------



## Larmina (15. August 2008)

Mal fast aber so wirklich noch nie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valleron (15. August 2008)

das einzige war nur mal ein etwas flaues Gefühl als frisch 70 war und mit meinem Dudu nach Teldrassil zurück bin wo ich 69 lvl vorher angefangen hab.


----------



## Steel (15. August 2008)

Valleron schrieb:


> nö nur in die Tastatur gebissen^^



das mach ich auch ab und zu^^


----------



## Lunatiker (15. August 2008)

Geweint hab ich noch nicht, aber aus Frust mal so stark auf mein Notebook geschlagen, dass die Festplatte im Eimer war! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, doch, wegen Teamspeak hatte ich mal so nen Lachflash, dass mir die Tränen gelaufen sind.
(Die Mutter eines kleinen Kiddies kam ins Zimmer und brüllte rum, wie eine Furie...)


----------



## ---D.A.--- (15. August 2008)

Nur wegen einigen Scherzen im TS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Die haben  mir vor Lachen die Tränen in die Augen getrieben^^


----------



## Nemain Ravenwood (15. August 2008)

Nur meine Maus vor Ärger an die Wand geworfen...


----------



## Morélia (15. August 2008)

Tränen gelacht, wie viele hier im TS. Sonst nicht.


----------



## Nebelvater (15. August 2008)

Ja, naja... eig nicht direkt durch WoW, sondern als wir im TS drei 12 Jährige verarscht haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab so gelacht, glaub da waren sogar paar tränen dabei.


----------



## Targuss (15. August 2008)

Passt zwar nicht hundertpro, aber ein Kumpel hat mal seinen TFT mit nem Messer zerstochen, weil er ein WC3 Match verloren hat. Achja und knapp vor Lachtränen wegen diversen "Ich-denke-ich-bin-pro-und-besser-als-alle-andren-obwohl-alle-immer-was-andres-sagen"-Geschichten.


----------



## Stricker810 (15. August 2008)

omg geweint^^ ne das habe ich noch nicht und werde ich auch nie


----------



## florian_r (15. August 2008)

geweint ? nee nie ^^

aber als ich die t2 hose und das phönixkücken erhalten habe habe hab ich einen freudenschrei abgegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (15. August 2008)

Valleron schrieb:


> nö nur in die Tastatur gebissen^^



bei mir ist es meistens die tischkante.


----------



## BlizzLord (15. August 2008)

Bei mir sind nur einige 100 Tastaturen, Mäuse und Kaffetassen(die kann man so schön werfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) kaputt gegangen aber geweint!? höchstens vor lachen^^


----------



## Fröggi1 (15. August 2008)

Nemain schrieb:


> Nur meine Maus vor Ärger an die Wand geworfen...


das arme ding.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Geweint hab ich noch nie. nur mal meine boxen zerstört.


----------



## Gnomthebest (15. August 2008)

ja, hab öfters mal geweint... vor lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nania (15. August 2008)

hatte ein bisschen beklemende Gefühl in der Magengegend als ich mit meiner Druidin in Lordaeron stand (über Undercity). 

Und immer wieder wenn ich ins Startgebiet gehe ^^


----------



## Qonix (15. August 2008)

Geweint noch nie aber gejublet und geflucht ja.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flooza (15. August 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Passt zwar nicht hundertpro, aber ein Kumpel hat mal seinen TFT mit nem Messer zerstochen, weil er ein WC3 Match verloren hat.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (15. August 2008)

Stricker810 schrieb:


> omg geweint^^ ne das habe ich noch nicht und werde ich auch nie



im bezug auf wow, stimme ich zu. aber wenn du das jetzt im allg. leben meinst, dann glaube ich, warst du noch nie auf einer beerdigung.


----------



## hanktheknife (15. August 2008)

> wollt mal fragen ob ihr wegen WoW schon mal geweint habt?


Zähne fletschen passt da schon eher.


----------



## Yan-kit So (15. August 2008)

joa als sich meine alt gilde aufgelöst hat....


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (15. August 2008)

ja, aber vor lachen ^^


----------



## Syrics (15. August 2008)

hmm naja wegen wow noch nie aber ich hab rumgeheult weil ich mir für 30 euro ein css gekauft habe deren registrierungscode schon gehackt wurde -.- meine eltern hielten mich für krank dann gabs 3 wochen pc verbot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Secondsight (15. August 2008)

Freudenschreie als ich vor Bc geraide habe hatte ich zimlich oft wenn ich ein Item bekommen habe worauf ich lange gewartet habe^^
JOa auf dem Tisch wird geschlagen auf die Tastaturr noch nie die war mir damals mit 100€ zu teuer heute würde ich draufschlagen aber habs mir angewöhnt und nach dem 3. PC Sennheiser 150 headset hab ich mir auch das Headset weitwerfen abgewöhnt xD


----------



## Xondor (15. August 2008)

Nein.

Aber die Wut, die Wuuuut!!!


----------



## Secondsight (15. August 2008)

Syrics schrieb:


> hmm naja wegen wow noch nie aber ich hab rumgeheult weil ich mir für 30 euro ein css gekauft habe deren registrierungscode schon gehackt wurde -.- meine eltern hielten mich für krank dann gabs 3 wochen pc verbot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Rofl^^
Meine Fragen mih heute noch ob alles Ok ist wenn ich mich aufrege und auf den Boden stampfe weil ich manchmal wirklich anfange zu Fluchen im PvP keine ahnung wieso hab ich an manchen tagen^^


----------



## SohnDesRaben (15. August 2008)

Ebenfalls nur vor Lachen wegen so manch wirrer TS-Gespräche nach dem Raid... zuletzt gestern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Xero- (15. August 2008)

nur vor lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avisan (15. August 2008)

Ich hatte nur mal tränen weil ich so lachen musste, das war im gilden ts ^^ da gibts immer wsa zu lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimos (15. August 2008)

hm nö geweint hab ich deswegen noch nie bin aber letztens vor freude gegen ne tür gelaufen........... wotlk beta-key ^^


----------



## Feremus (15. August 2008)

werde wahrscheinlich heulen , wenn ich meinen priester endlich auf lvl 70 habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaniqua (15. August 2008)

Als ein guter InGame Kumpel aufgehört hat zu zocken....

War einfach weg als ich morgens on kam, hat mich shcon getroffen...


----------



## Flamme (15. August 2008)

höchstens vor lachen^^ xD


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Weinen wegen WoW?

NIEMALS


----------



## -Xero- (15. August 2008)

> hm nö geweint hab ich deswegen noch nie bin aber letztens vor freude gegen ne tür gelaufen........... wotlk beta-key ^^



jaja dich hasse ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bihd (15. August 2008)

nö noch nie aber 1maus musste schon drann glauben^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

Nein, habe ich noch nie. Da ist mir das Augenwasser zu schade dafür.


----------



## Deathsoull (15. August 2008)

also ich weine nur wenn ich extrem lachen muss^^ manchmal hat man in wow (seis im chat oder ts) so nen fun das ist echt unglaublich^^


----------



## DarkDeath2008 (15. August 2008)

Beta Key Mail Thread wird nur geclosed...

Der 35&#8364;-Schein Thread wird gelöscht...

Ich weine jetzt xD 
vor lauter Dummheit... 
Das ist so traurig xD


----------



## Redtim (15. August 2008)

ich hab ne träne verloren als ich meine gilde verlassen musste.... war 3/4jahr drine und hatten nen sehr gutes verhältnis alle miteinander. Redeten uns nur mit vornamen an und nicht mit ingame namen... war sehr familär fand ich.....


----------



## Stüssy (15. August 2008)

bei aggresionen : Maus kaputt machen
                          Manchmal sogar bidlschirm
bei freude : ne pizza bestlern ,hähh ka XD


----------



## Mace (15. August 2008)

du hast geheult weil du in dem spiel lvl 60 erreicht hast? öhm...ok...

ich habe mal vor lachen geheult 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich erklär das mal:
ich und ein paar raid/pvp kollegen waren in nagrand und haben uns in der arena gekloppt..
dann kam der eine mit seinem gnom hexer auf dieser flugmaschine in die arena gesegelt..gut 
zugedotet...hinterher gelaufen und dann ist er im sturzflug auf einen felsen zugeflogen um sich nen
heiltrank oder nen gs zu schmeißen..in dem moment als er auf dem felsen landet stirbt er und
mir und meinem kollegen im ts channel schießt dieses geräusch aus gnomeregan in den kopf
das die gnome da machen wenn sie sterben...das gelächer war groß^^
dieser tag wird von mir nun als "Gnomenbsturz Nagrand bezeichnet"

der typ war übrigends sauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winn (15. August 2008)

Also Weinen..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     so richtig mit Tränen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein nicht wegen WoW^^


----------



## SixNight (15. August 2008)

geweint nicht nur geflucht rumgeschrien oder meine freunde verprügelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S.A. (15. August 2008)

Ich wein nur im RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Glaub wegen nem Game braucht man keine Tränen vergiesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Renzah (15. August 2008)

ich weine immer wenn ich so einen sinnlosen thread lesen muss


----------



## Lisutari (15. August 2008)

Wegen WoW geweint? Nicht direkt, als mein Freund über den WoW Chatt schluss gemacht hat, zählt das?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BunnyBunny (15. August 2008)

Nur als ich in meiner alten Gilde, die sich leider aufgelöst hat, im TS war, aber da auch nur vor Lachen. Das war aber auch zu geil, wenn einer von den ganzen Türken in seiner Strasse erzählt hat und wie wir dann gemutmaßt haben ob die Döner anstatt Kugeln an den Weihnachtsbaum hängen und so n Zeug. Hach war das lustig, wie schade das wir uns aufgelöst haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fiyon (15. August 2008)

ich habe geweint, als ich von meiner Gilde zum Geburtstag meinen epischen Tiger geschenkt bekommen habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ja, da habe ich geweint^^

Gerührt war ich als ich von nem Bekannten 4000G für meine große Flugform bekommen habe.

Und gejubelt habe ich als wir gestern Gruul im First Try und Maagi im First Kill gelegt haben (ds erste Mal versucht und "nur 4 mal gewiped).

Und geschriehen - vor freude- habe ich als ich endlich Siam-Rotam fangen konnte nach dem die Quest endlich nicht mehr buggy war^^


Ja ich habe geweint - und bin ehrlich gesagt stolz darauf.
Es war ein schönes Geschenk, von vielen IG wie RL Freunden.


----------



## Hagraz (15. August 2008)

Vor lachen musste ich auch schon einige male weinen, seis im Raid, Im Gilden Chat oder einfach nur ne gute bemerkung im Ts.






 Wanted: Have u seen me? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (15. August 2008)

hm ich zähl ma auf was ich so verbrochen habe :

Einmal in Ekstase irgend nen scheiss ganz laut gesungen als ich 70 geworden bin
Dann meine leertaste geschrottet iwie^^
Danach kommt einmal Frusttränen über die falsche Serverwahl^^
aus mehreren witzen bezog ich auch stoff für lachtränen
Einmal so richtig aufgeregt^^
uuuuund bei hogger ebenfalls^^


----------



## TalasNetrag (15. August 2008)

Nein


----------



## LeetoN2k (15. August 2008)

Tränen? Wenn überhaupt nur im TS! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## In_LoVe (15. August 2008)

nö eigentlich nich wenn dann nur : *kopf gegen wand*, * Kopf auf tisch* oder *hand trifft Kopf kritisch*


----------



## Sepultur (15. August 2008)

jo als ich barlows geniale satiren über diverse klassen gehört hab! 
ich hab solche schmerzen vor lachen gehab. ^^


----------



## J-Roc (15. August 2008)

geweint noch nie, muss aber zugeben dass ich einmal ne tastaur komplett zerkloppt hab, als mir ein hunter (ich weiß is klischee, is aber passiert) den reißzahn des leviathans weggewürfelt hat


----------



## Nonsinn (15. August 2008)

Geweint habe ich noch nie, aber Faust trifft Tischkante kritisch.

Wobei vor lachen standen mir schon ein oder zwei mal Tränen in den Augen.^^


----------



## Ghuld0n (15. August 2008)

Jo wie die meisten nur wegen was lustigem im TS etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (15. August 2008)

weinen in wow? noch nie auser vieleicht for lachen im ts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das einzige wo ich weinen musst ist wenn jemand von der familie oder freundeskreis stirbt sonst eigendlich nicht (einmal hab ich glaub fast geweint als ich nach 8 jahren wieder meine super nintendo angemacht habe und angefangen habe terranigma zu zocken o.0)


----------



## Xall13 (15. August 2008)

kopf tisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was anderes gibbet bei mir nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> einmal hab ich glaub fast geweint als ich nach 8 jahren wieder meine super nintendo angemacht habe und angefangen habe terranigma zu zocken o.0



/sign terranigma is das geilste auf snes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber glaub gehört hier nicht hin


----------



## Melih (15. August 2008)

Xall13 schrieb:


> /sign terranigma is das geilste auf snes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



stimmt einer der besten spiele (behaupte ich mal) das es eh gab neben screat of mana und evermore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donnerbalken (15. August 2008)

Erstmal an die Leute die ihre sachen zerstören wegen einem Spiel: "Freaks!!!!" ^^

Mir ist einen Geschichte wieder eingefallen:

Wir hatten damals in der Gilde einen 12 Jährigen der nie was im TS gesprochen hatte aber auch kein Push to Talk an hatte.

Eines Tages aus dem nichts, wir waren grade anfang MC, hörte man seine Mutter im hintergrund mit ihm schreien.
Sie schrie glaube ich sie würde ihn windelwiech prügeln wenn er nicht runter käme.
Er hüpfte immernoch ganz fröhlich vor meinem Char herrum.
Ca. 5 min später hörte man ein lautes Türaufschlagen und seine Mutter sagte so etwas wie : "Was habe ich dir eben gesagt?".
Klatsch hats gemacht und er hat geheult. Danach war er aufeinmal Off.
Seid dem war er nie wieder Online.

Das schlimmste der kleine war unser second Tank und hat seine sache immer gut gemacht. ^^


----------



## Reska (15. August 2008)

Ich hab gestern geweint als ich mit meiner frisch 70 Gewordenen Magierin in der Warsong-Schlucht 7 mal hintereinander immer vom gleichen Ork-Krieger umgebracht worden bin. Ich weine da lieber als meine Maus in den TFT-Monitor zu werfen.


----------



## Nehar (15. August 2008)

Sachen Demoliert - Ja (z.B. mein altes Notebook =D)
Geweint vor Lachen - Unzählige male 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geweint aus Frust, Freude oder sonstwas? Nein


----------



## ginky_8 (15. August 2008)

maus zerstört gilt das auch als weinen


----------



## yilmo (15. August 2008)

Ich brauchte nur einmal nen neuen Monitor > wutanfall :<


----------



## Sathoras (15. August 2008)

weinen? wenn dann nur im ts wenn der gildencheffe fanta getrunken hat der blubbert dann nur noch müll und wenn man den mit ihm ini geht (am besten brt) dann biste nur noch am heulen vor lachen


----------



## LyQ (15. August 2008)

haha ja mal wegen den ts^^ musst ein gildekumpel singen oder was aufer flöte vorspielen um befördert zu werden^^ un des war schon spät^^ hab mich da fast  tot gelacht bis ich gemerkt hab das ich mal aufs klo muss^^ es war dunkel im zimmer... da hörte ich meine schwester die treppe rauf kommen... dachte dammm die muss auch aufs klo... da renne ich los... volle pulle... was hab ich da vergessen?! jaaa genau^^ ich türe war nicht ganz offen^^ und baaaaaaaaaaaaam rannte ich in die türe... und hab ne kleine platzwunde aufer stirne gwehabt^^ abr war zuerst aufem klo^^ danach zurück ins ts^^ und da erzählte ich das! da fing das lachen wieder von vorne an!^^



mfg lyq!


----------



## Shaguar93 (15. August 2008)

Jo und es war vorhin erst...also geweint hab ich net aber fast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Folgendes:
Ich habe schon oft nen Rating von 1800 gehabt...nur keine Punkte für den S3 Kolbn.Heute hab ich wieder gemacht mit meinem Warri...ich hab mich gefreut wie nix anderes...und dann sagt er:"Hm...ja geil,aber mir fehlen noch 3 pers. Points für 1800...(ich hatte pers.Rating von 1800) ich musste mich überwinden ,damit ich mit ihm den nächsten Fight machen konnte... und was war los? LOSE...so jetzt sind wir wieder bei der Wertung 1757 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja ... ich bin immernoch so SAU wütend...aber wir machen morgn nochma 1800. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoffe ich ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit:Falls ihr euch fragt wieso ich mir den Kolben nicht als erstes geholt hab...ich hätte ihn erst Mittwoch bekommen können.Aber davor hab ich auch oft fast geweint weil wir jedesmal komische Wertungn hatten -> 1792,1798 usw omg.Hier seht ihr es :[img=http://img365.imageshack.us/img365/5584/1800verbessertjk5.th.jpg] 

MfG Shaguar


----------



## Dominanz (15. August 2008)

Ne, aber rumgebrüllt hab ich schon oft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JanR (15. August 2008)

Also ich hab nur n paar Tasten meiner Tastatur durch den Raum Katapultiert als ich sie mir gegen Kopf schlug......


----------



## Tonnai (15. August 2008)

Freudentränen als mein Main 70 geworden ist und ich das durch die hilfe einer Freundin die mit mir die ganze Nacht zusammengespielt hat um mich von 69 auf 70 zubringen. 

Sonst wie wohl viele hier, als meine neue Gildenchefin im TS einen Lachflash bekam und uns alle damit angesteckt hat.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (15. August 2008)

BasiGorgo schrieb:


> joa vor lachen öfters tränen xD
> als ich mit meiner alten gilde im ts war^^



Jo Ich auch^^ vor rührung oder so eigentlich nicht aber vor Lachen hab ich schon zig Tränen vergossen^^


----------



## Smoleface (15. August 2008)

Wann ich wegen dem Game Tränen bekommen hab?

Als ich b1ubb im WoW Forum begegnet bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deshatar (15. August 2008)

Ganz ehrlich...wer wegen sowas weint ist doch echt n Freak.


----------



## Shaguar93 (15. August 2008)

Deshatar schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich...wer wegen sowas weint ist doch echt n Freak.


Hat damit nix zu tun


----------



## Ekkiman (15. August 2008)

Ìch weine hier gerade weil ich lese das jemand wegen WoW weint....


----------



## -~-Ayda-~- (15. August 2008)

geweint nicht ^^  nur die maus so fest gegen den monitor gehauen das er kaputt war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morgothal (15. August 2008)

Also geweint noch nie - und ich habe es auch nicht vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenn einen mal so richtig was aufregt, dann isses bei mir auch die arme tasta, die auf den Tisch geknallt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, das größte Freuerlebnis war wohl, als  nach unzähligen Malen des Attumen-Mount gedroppt wurde und ich es bekommen habe beim Weekly-Marken-Farmen.


----------



## -$sIpaN$- (15. August 2008)

Geweint wegen WoW? Jau, ganz ehrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es waren zwar freuden-tränen, aber es ist denck ich mal das selbe ^^
Als ich heute morgen nach 2,5 Jahren mein Thunderfury bekommen hab, sind mir schon ein paar Tränen runtergekullert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Yiraja (15. August 2008)

also wow entlockt mir eig keine emotionen^^


----------



## Durag Silberbart (15. August 2008)

Hallo,

Geweint?
Nein!
Aber ... ich war als ich eine Low Level Quest für die Nachtelfen in Aberdean oder wie das noch heißt einmal sehr Traurig und etwas Ergriffen.
Der Questgeber steht etwas Außerhalb des Gasthauses auf dem Zugang zu den Schiffen. 
Der arme Elf wartete seit Ewig und Drei Tagen auf seine Geliebte. Diese war aber tot. 

Wie die Quest noch genau war weiß ich nicht mehr ist schon zu lange her.
Dennoch war ich Ergriffen und Traurig. 


Gruß Durag


----------



## Monyesak (15. August 2008)

rofl wieso sollte ich bei WOW (!!!) s heulen anfangen


----------



## Durag Silberbart (15. August 2008)

Morgothal schrieb:


> Also geweint noch nie - und ich habe es auch nicht vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




GRAZI


----------



## Tomtek (15. August 2008)

Wensch ehrlich bin ja ..als sich meine gilde auflöste und viele von denen auf nen anderen server getranst sind ..war ein sehr schlimmer Abend =/ ich bin mir sicher dass ich net der einzige war.. ^^


----------



## Pirillo (15. August 2008)

geweint: fast :-/

aber ausgerastet schon oft...1 Tastatur musste dran glauben...ich bin net stolz drauf


----------



## м@πGф (15. August 2008)

Geweint hab ich noch nie, war ber mal kurz davor...


----------



## Shaguar93 (15. August 2008)

Pirillo schrieb:


> geweint: fast :-/
> 
> aber ausgerastet schon oft...1 Tastatur musste dran glauben...ich bin net stolz drauf


Hm also ich bin ja net so das ich i-was kaputt haue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich glaub mein Schlagzeug hat schon mehrmals miterlebt wie sauer ich manchma bin =/


----------



## Durag Silberbart (15. August 2008)

Tomtek schrieb:


> Wensch ehrlich bin ja ..als sich meine gilde auflöste und viele von denen auf nen anderen server getranst sind ..war ein sehr schlimmer Abend =/ ich bin mir sicher dass ich net der einzige war.. ^^



/Sign.
Geweint zwar nicht. Aber als die Gilde aufgelöst wurde welche auf dem Server sehr lange Nummer 1 gewesen ist. Nach einer Umbenennung Nummer 2 und als sie auf Nummer drei des Server abgerutscht ist wurde sie aufgelöst.
Ganz schon Trauriger Abend.
Das war damals mein Grund ALLI aufzuhören und Horde neu zu starten.
Das war eine meiner besten entscheidungen. 
Ich kann jedem den Rat geben "Wenn du kein Bock mehr auf WOW hast.... spiel mal die andere Fraktion."
Es öffnet einem die Augen für die andere Seite der Welt.
Nur wegen dem Wechsel zur Horde bin ich Heute noch immer dabei.

Gruß Durag


----------



## etmundi (15. August 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Hatte damals bei den Freudenschreien im TS2, als wir Ragnaros getötet hatten, eine oder zwei Tränen in den Augen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ging mir genauso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (das waren noch Zeiten)


----------



## Toastbrod (15. August 2008)

Also wegen dem Spiel (außer vor Lachen) nich direkt, aber oft hier im Forum. Es reicht wenn ich manche Threadtitel lese


----------



## Shaguar93 (15. August 2008)

/sign


----------



## Durag Silberbart (15. August 2008)

-$sIpaN$- schrieb:


> Geweint wegen WoW? Jau, ganz ehrlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




GRAZI


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (15. August 2008)

bei uns hat mal einer im raid geheult weil er ein item mit 97 zu 98 verloren hat


----------



## Shaguar93 (15. August 2008)

OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY schrieb:


> bei uns hat mal einer im raid geheult weil er ein item mit 97 zu 98 verloren hat


Oh Sünde ):


----------



## Jurok (15. August 2008)

Wie krass isn des?? Habt ihr alle zu viel Geld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wie kann man nur diverse sachen wie Tastaturen, Mäuse etc. schrotten. Regt ihr euch so auf in dem Spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ???

Naja ich würd nie heulen wegen WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (15. August 2008)

-~-Ayda-~- schrieb:


> geweint nicht ^^  nur die maus so fest gegen den monitor gehauen das er kaputt war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Armer Monitor. ^^
Bei mir war es die Phöse Tastatur.
RP-PVP Server. Ich tingele so als Level 30er durch Süderstadt um einige Quests zu machen. Ein damals noch 60er T2 Schurke hat das wohl nicht gefallen und mich weg gemoscht.
Dann noch einmal. 
Dann noch einmal.
Dann....

..
..
GÄHN

Ich denke es war nahe 10 mal und ich war echt sauer. Was meine Tastatur kurz drauf bemerkte. 
MITTEN durch. Zwei Teile. Zig Tasten ausgesprungen.
SPLETTER.

Heute habe ich einen Boxsack in der nähe.
Sicher ist Sicher.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (15. August 2008)

Durag schrieb:


> Armer Monitor. ^^
> Bei mir war es die Phöse Tastatur.
> RP-PVP Server. Ich tingele so als Level 30er durch Süderstadt um einige Quests zu machen. Ein damals noch 60er T2 Schurke hat das wohl nicht gefallen und mich weg gemoscht.
> Dann noch einmal.
> ...


lol


----------



## Tomtek (15. August 2008)

Durag schrieb:


> /Sign.
> Geweint zwar nicht. Aber als die Gilde aufgelöst wurde welche auf dem Server sehr lange Nummer 1 gewesen ist. Nach einer Umbenennung Nummer 2 und als sie auf Nummer drei des Server abgerutscht ist wurde sie aufgelöst.
> Ganz schon Trauriger Abend.
> Das war damals mein Grund ALLI aufzuhören und Horde neu zu starten.
> ...



Da hast du schon recht... meine gilde war sehr erfolgreich sw 1/6 sind dauernd an bruta gewipet deshalb aufgelöst(sind viele gute member gegangen ..der leader packte es nicht mehr) ich hab wirklich keine lust mehr auf die char's keine gilde nimmt mich, paladine sind zuviele verbreitet.. hab erst vor kurzem meinen magier auf 70 hoch gespielt... aber das problem is dass ich viele Freunde auf der ally seite hab... vl gehe ich auf einen anderen server wo es viele gute gilden gibt (horde) und dan starte ich mit wotlk voll durch..


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2008)

Ich wein doch nicht wegen einen Spiel o.O


----------



## Lillyan (15. August 2008)

Wegen WoW? Nein... habe ich nie und ich weiß jetzt schon, daß ich das auch nie werde. Erinnert mich ein wenig an die Männer, die sonst nie weinen und dann ihren Gefühlen freien Lauf lassen, wenn man ihre Lieblingsmannschaft im Fußball verliert *schmunzel*.


----------



## Mosebi (15. August 2008)

Ich heule immer wenn ich merke das meine Mutter das Internet abgestellt hat^^

Nein Spaß, warum sollte ich wegen einem Spiel weinen?


----------



## Teberion (15. August 2008)

ne du geheult noch nie aber ich hab schon das ein oder andere  zu schortt geschlagen seit dem steht hier immer nen stock ina nähe  mit dem ich  meine wut am bett auslassen kann.....


----------



## lakiller (15. August 2008)

höchstens vor lachen^^

*steffen, geh sofort aus dem internet, ich zieh jetz den steck...*
*hallo?*
*ich glaub er is weg...*
*bwuahahaha xD*


----------



## sp4rkl3z (15. August 2008)

Weinen? Nöö, bin eine harte Sau, als solche weint man nicht...
Aber meine Tastatur hat schon ein paar Frustprügel bezogen. 
Musst mir heute eine neue Maus holen, da zu viel auf den Tisch geknallt (wahrscheinlich) usw.

Aber zu den alten CS-Zeiten hab ich des öfteren Tränen gelacht im TS, wie andere hier auch...

Edith meint, zu erwähnen währe auch der CS-Moment, als ich eine Tastatur durch gezieltes schlagen auf die Tischkante halbiert habe. Südländisches Temperament sagt man dem, soviel mir ist.

Tote Tastaturen: 3
Tote Maus: 1
Toter Wecker: 2
Toter PS2-Controller: 1

Ich glaub das war's


----------



## dragon1 (15. August 2008)

BasiGorgo schrieb:


> joa vor lachen öfters tränen xD
> als ich mit meiner alten gilde im ts war^^


genau bei mir auch


----------



## Dollohow (15. August 2008)

Wegen WoW noch nie. Werd ich auch niemals^^ Hab aber schon vor wut geheult beim CSS zocken^^


----------



## AAdevilAA (15. August 2008)

Geweint schon öfters vor lachen, aus frust noch nie und zur zerstörung diverser Teile kamm´s bis jetzt auch noch nicht.(kann ja noch kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Träschbringer (15. August 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> Wegen WoW? Nein... habe ich nie und ich weiß jetzt schon, daß ich das auch nie werde. Erinnert mich ein wenig an die Männer, die sonst nie weinen und dann ihren Gefühlen freien Lauf lassen, wenn man ihre Lieblingsmannschaft im Fußball verliert *schmunzel*.


Als RWO letzte Woche 3:2 in der Verlängerung verloren hat . Bei sowas kann man nur weinen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (15. August 2008)

ja...also ich gelesen habe (mit begründung) das ein schurke thori'dal erhalten hat, obwohl jäger mit need da war....

als mein erster chara 70 wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also mir kollege bogen in kara weg würfelte (waren mit 2 jägern drin) -.-

mfg lax
ps: doch noch was: als ich krieger (auf lvl 68) traf der nicht in Def haltung (was der genommen hat? ka) und mit 2 handschwert tanken wollte - da kommt einem doch das heulen -.-

mfg LAX


----------



## Tabuno (15. August 2008)

Hab mal mein Headset zerstört wegen WoW, aber sonst kp^^.


----------



## Lungentorpedo (15. August 2008)

weinen? seine pc sachen kaputt haun?

vielleicht sollten manche ihre einstellung zum pc überdenken und ihn einfach mal auslassen. freaks!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taoru (15. August 2008)

Ich hab meinen W-Lan Stick aus Frust weil ich dauernd schlechte Verbindung und DCs in Instanzen hatte gegen die Wand geworfen.
Dummerweise ist ein Teil meiner Wand aus Steinplatten, weshalb der Stick in seine Einzelteile zerlegt wurde.
Dann hab ich den Chip rausgenommen und mit meinem kleinen Taschenbunsenbrenner abgefackelt...
Er ist nun an einem besseren Ort...


Spoiler



Ich verfluche die T-Com!


...
Wie auch immer.


Schönen Tag noch.


----------



## youngceaser (15. August 2008)

nur ab und zu vor lachen im ts weil einer mit nem lustigen namen in MC an alle nmöglichen stellen gepullt hat und nicht mitbekommen hat wie die bosse gehen da er ned im ts war wir haben den so ausgelacht


----------



## neo1986 (15. August 2008)

Ich muss sagen.............................JA genau wie bei der vierte antwort als wir das erstemal Ragnaros gepackt haten und einer so einen Freudenschrei von sich gelassen hatte hatt ich schon so ein tiefes gefühl... Nein ich hatte vor lachen tränen in den augen wie der sich gefreut hatte und was er für laute von sich gelassen hat war echt zum Tot lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danysahne (15. August 2008)

Nee, hab ich noch nicht, und werde ich wahrscheinlich auch nie, da es in Wow meiner Meinung nach keine Momente gibt an denen man weinen könnte ^^. Nur aufn tisch schlagen manchmal wenn man nen schon sicheres Arena match verliert oder so.


----------



## di.mix (15. August 2008)

chrispeaces schrieb:


> Nein, aber einige Tastaturen zerstört



dito ^^


----------



## RothN (15. August 2008)

di.mix schrieb:


> dito ^^



du hast nicht mal nen 70er also du hast kaum erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (15. August 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen.............................JA genau wie bei der vierte antwort als wir das erstemal Ragnaros gepackt haten und einer so einen Freudenschrei von sich gelassen hatte hatt ich schon so ein tiefes gefühl... Nein ich hatte vor lachen tränen in den augen wie der sich gefreut hatte und was er für laute von sich gelassen hat war echt zum Tot lachen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich hab jede woche vor lachen tränen in denn Augen, wenn unser tank in kara nen anfall bekommt weil sein Helm nicht dropt^^


----------



## Seracta (15. August 2008)

Ich weiß ja ned aber wegen nem Spiel bekomm ich höchstens mal Lachanfälle (TS) oder wenn irgendwas scheiße läuft ( unfähige Inni groups) da hab ich dann kein bock mehr! Aber dann schalt ich auch den rechner aus


----------



## Illuminatos (15. August 2008)

Habe schon mal beim' WoW spielen geweint...
Hab auf dem Gymnastikball, der meinen Bürostuhl ersetzt hat, das Gleichgewicht verloren und hab mir meinen kleinen Zeh gegen die Heizung geschlagen, bevor ich auf dem Boden aufschlug... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksautomat (15. August 2008)

Nope nicht wirklich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur glücklich *gg


----------



## Xilibili (15. August 2008)

Ne geweint nihct aber ich hab mal vor frust mein becher gegen dir wand geworfen und mal im ts ^^ vor lachen


----------



## dragon1 (15. August 2008)

jetzt grad...
ads 1905/1980 fuer uns
gegner hat flagge.
ich bring ihn auf 2% er gibt ab =loose.


----------



## MAczwerg (15. August 2008)

ja einmal als ich auf der WOW verpackung ausgeruscht bin und mir die Hand auf einer Glasscherbe von einen Bild das ich bei meinen Sturz von der Wang gerissen habe aufgeschnitten habe..........


----------



## Mjuu (15. August 2008)

gestern im ts, weil ich vorher wowquote installiert habe und ein kollege only f*ckin sounds abgespielt hat^^


----------



## Nr2 (15. August 2008)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> Ìch weine hier gerade weil ich lese das jemand wegen WoW weint....


Ich lache gerade, weil jemand über sowas weint.


----------



## attake (15. August 2008)

höchstens 1-2 mal vor lauter lachen wegen TS
aber das hatte auch nix mit wow zu tun ^^


----------



## Wilddevil (15. August 2008)

Als nen Ingame Kollege auf nen andren server und zur Horde gewechselt ist...
Und wegen (k)einem Betakey^^ Naja die Deo Flasche erinnert sich an der Delle^^


----------



## The Future (15. August 2008)

Also wenn ich sowas Lese das fast alle ihre Sachen wegen nen paae Pixel kaputtgehauen haben denke ich es ist Zeit den Pc auszumachen in ne sucht Therapie zu gehen und die Cd kaputzumachen und davor WoW zu deinstallieren.

 dabei fällt mir die Geschichte eines Gildenkollegen ein der hat gemerkt das er zu viel WoW spielt und man hörte nur wie die WoW Cds knack machten er off ging seinen Charakter löschte und dann WoW deinstallierte und sagte war schön mit euch werde abr auch nicht mehrim Ts on kommen.


----------



## Balord (15. August 2008)

Wirklich geweint habe ich bei WoW nie, nur einmal fast vor wut als mein account gehackt und alle meine chars gelöscht wurden (hatte erst 2 Tage vorher meinen ersten 70er bekommen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auchi nr.1 (15. August 2008)

The schrieb:


> dabei fällt mir die Geschichte eines Gildenkollegen ein der hat gemerkt das er zu viel WoW spielt und man hörte nur wie die WoW Cds knack machten er off ging seinen Charakter löschte und dann WoW deinstallierte und sagte war schön mit euch werde abr auch nicht mehrim Ts on kommen.



L O L

Hmmm....
Ahja....
Nö... mir fällt nichts ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ok wegen PvP mussten schon ein paar  Mäuse dran glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zorakh55 (15. August 2008)

Valleron schrieb:


> nö nur in die Tastatur gebissen^^
> 
> 
> Tante Edit sagt: first
> ...


Das habe ich aufgegeben, seitdem mir dadurch fast ein Zahn rausgefallen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoleface (16. August 2008)

Jetzt mal ehrlich. Ich kann es zwar verstehen dass die eine oder andere Träne gekullert hat als man nach 2.5 Jahren Thunderfury hatte oder sonst nach 3 Jahren was erreicht hat. Aber wegen einem Item das nicht gedroppt ist, oder es einem weggewürfelt hat ist für mich unverständlich. Was auch ziemlich abartig ist, dass man seine Tastatur/Monitor/Maus/Drucker kapputt macht wegen nem Spiel. Sry, ich reg mich zwar auch auf und manche den ein oder anderen komischen Ton und lache selber danach, aber was kapputt zu machen ist echt heftig. Überlegt euch doch mal ob ihr eure onlinezeiten halbieren wollt. :S


----------



## Boddakiller (16. August 2008)

ich noch nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PureAndy (16. August 2008)

Öfters Aufgeregt in Inis aber noch nie geweint


----------



## diesirea (16. August 2008)

ich liebe auch wow und hasse es wenn einfach jemand hinstellt man sei deswegen süchtig weil man zockt

allerdings is das mit den weinen ausrasten tastatur beißen etc schon ein bisschen crazy

ich würde mir an eurer stelle echt überlegen ob nicht mal eine pause von ein paar wochen fällig ist


----------



## AMitB (16. August 2008)

Ich im RL noch nie wegen WOW gewient habe. Ich werde aber manchmal zu Hulk wenn mal wieder son Schurke von hinten kommt das hasse ich....

Aber mein Tauren weint  oft /trauern ^^


----------



## Dashy (16. August 2008)

Als ich und meine Gilde nacht Wochen endlich, endlich Ony down hatten und ich den Kopf bekommen habe :>


----------



## Lutios (16. August 2008)

Hmm wirklich geweint noch nicht aber ich war extrem traurig als sich meine gilde aufgelöst hat in der ich von 5-70 war und hattn auch mehrer gildentreffen und so ...
stehe noch immer mit denen in kontakt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lognir (16. August 2008)

ich habe geweint als, ich mein Main char den ich garde lvl 70 hatte ausversehen gelöst habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber die lieben GM'S könnten ihn wiederleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SLIM02 (16. August 2008)

Lognir schrieb:


> ich habe geweint als, ich mein Main char den ich garde lvl 70 hatte ausversehen gelöst habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wie kann am sein lvl 70 Char ausversehen lösschen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bastiano (16. August 2008)

gewint noch net nur wenns lachtränen gewesen sind zb nen defkrieger der mit komplet grün ausdauer meinte wir könnten mit ihm cara clear run machen XD

und sonst schlag ich nur auf meinem tisch z.b. als die t1 handschuhe gedropt sind ich sie bekommen hätte nur wow i arsch war^^


----------



## andy31 (16. August 2008)

Geweint nicht, aber alls wir Archimonde endlich das erste mal down hatten war ein geschreie im TS und ich denke da kammen auch bei welchen ein paar tränen.


----------



## Nortrom141 (16. August 2008)

hmm....naja, ich hab mein altes headset genommen und auf den boden geschleudert....weil mir gestern wer meine T4 Schultern UND Brust weggewürfelt hat, obwohl er beides schon als t6 hatte 

WENNU DAS HIER LIEST FYOR!! ..!.. -.- ..!..


----------



## Cageron (16. August 2008)

Naja wenn ich die overpoweres heal dudus durch die arena laufen sehe könnt ich manchma echt heulen .... mach ich aber net reg mich nur auf und schlag aufn schreibtisch ... geheult? neeee warum auch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (16. August 2008)

SLIM02 schrieb:


> Wie kann am sein lvl 70 Char ausversehen lösschen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm ausversehen auf Delete drücken und ganz "ausversehen" Delete eingeben und dann "ausversehen" OK drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (16. August 2008)

Nein, noch nicht geweint.. aber meinen Laptop vom Tisch gehauen, der Läuft jetzt noch einwandfrei!


----------



## Cløudestrife (16. August 2008)

das mit dem mulmigen gefühl und den erinnerungen ans startgebiet habe ich auch :-)
Und in darnassus ist es auch noch am schönsten *hust* so leer *räusper*


----------



## Curentix (16. August 2008)

Wer wegen WoW weint und emotional wird, hat eh nicht alle Tassen im Schrank und sollte sich schleunigst professionelle Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen.

Ausgenommen sind davon natürlich "richtige" WoW-Filme wo Drama und Emotionen eine Rolle spielen.


----------



## Cløudestrife (16. August 2008)

mich deucht das laptops an wow den meisten schaden nehmen^^


----------



## Fröggi1 (16. August 2008)

SLIM02 schrieb:


> Wie kann am sein lvl 70 Char ausversehen lösschen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ein Ingame Kumpel hat immer zum spass löschen eingegeben bis er dan mal auf enter gedrückt hat.


----------



## saat4ever (16. August 2008)

jo aber nur weil es so lustig war im ts. Aber so wegen dem Spiel selber hab ich noch nicht geweint, finde das ehrlich gesagt auch bisschen heftig wegen WoW zu weinen.


----------



## Serenas (16. August 2008)

Als Stufe 60 erreichte hab ich ein paar Freudesprünge gemacht.

Ansonsten drücken sich meine Emotionen dadurch aus dass ich auf die Tastatur/Büroplatte haue wenn ich zum xten mal von
einem Mob getötet werde oder sonst ein sich wiederholendes Ärgernis durch meine eigene inkompetenz verursacht wird.
Wenn mir etwas dabei hilft ist es den Rechner ausmachen und irgentein Buch weiterlesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (16. August 2008)

Achso geheult hab ich ma...in Karazhan ....als MH mit grade frisch gekauftem Eq ausm AH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich warte bis wir bei der Tugendhaften Maid sind...sie is down und droppt nen Epic-Kolben...ich hatte nen grünen Kolben ..sehr crapig...und ich hab den Kolben net bekommen sondern nen full T4 Priest -.- Der Hammer ist : Der Priest gehörte net ma mit zur Gilde =/


----------



## Lorèk (16. August 2008)

Also, geweint, nein! Nur durch Lachanfälle rutschten mal Tränen raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmmm...ich habe noch nie was zerstört, trotz irrer Wut. ^^ 

Ruhe bewahren ist das Sprichwort


----------



## Eddishar (16. August 2008)

Hm, ich glaube mir sind diejenigen, die geweint haben lieber, als die anderen, die ihre Tastaturen, Notebooks und Mäuse kaputt geschlagen/-worfen haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lognir (16. August 2008)

SLIM02 schrieb:


> Wie kann am sein lvl 70 Char ausversehen lösschen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wenn man paar Twinks löschen will, und man merkt nicht das man sein 70 lvl main angeklickt hat.


----------



## mR. L@c0St3y (18. August 2008)

oO weinen wegen einem game ... xD ihr habt sie ja nicht mehr alle xD ... und wenn man dann auch noch stolz drauf ist ... o.O xD *rofl* *lol* *haha* habt ihr kein rl oder was ?? wenn ich 60ig oder 70ig werde oder ich irgendein epic bekomme etc. freue ich mich xD aber ich fang doch ned ins heulen an oO nja zum glück bin ich nicht so gehirnamputiert (hmm kA schreibt man das so oO) ... klar im ts ne freudenträne ... wenn man echt fun hat .. bei nem kleinen kara marken raid .. xD 

ps: dieser post hat extra viele "xD´2" und "oO´s"

und an die person deren freund über wow schlussgemacht hat ... oO xD wie alt seit ihr 12 oder 13 xD wenn nicht seit ihr echt krank xD oO


----------



## -Ironclad- (18. August 2008)

ja, nach nem lachanfall^^ ich dachte schon mein zwerchfell wär im arsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (18. August 2008)

In Wow nicht, aber in Diablo 2...


----------



## Tsorro (18. August 2008)

/weinen


----------



## -Cliv- (18. August 2008)

Weinen? Bei nem Spiel? 

Vll. bei nem Folterspiel im Rl ( unwahrscheinlich) aber weinen wegen WoW?  NE


----------



## Eckhexaule (18. August 2008)

Weinen wegen eines PC-Spiels? 
Aber bitte nicht, weinen darf man bei der Geburt seines Kindes usw., aber bestimmt net wegen eines Computerspiels.
Ist ja fast schon lächerlich.
Oder vergleicht hier jemand den Tod eines Freundes mit dem Sterben seines Chars?

Ich freu mich auch wenn ich was schaffe oder ärgere mich wenn was nicht so klappt wie wie ich das mag.
Aber das darf den Rahmen nicht sprengen.

Naja jedem das Seine!


----------



## b1ubb (18. August 2008)

Also seitdem ich WoW spiele habe ich 

3 Tastaturen 
4 Mäuse 
und 1 Bildschirm 

zerstört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber geweint hab ich noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Visssion (18. August 2008)

ne nur übelst aufgeregt^^


----------



## Laeknishendr (18. August 2008)

Weinen in WoW? *g*
Naja, höchstens als Emote über einen der toten PvP Gegner um meinen Spott auszudrücken.

Was dann noch an Emotionen rüberkommt ist maximal ein Wutgeschrei, ein Gefluche im TS und die eine oder andere geschrottete Tastatur/Maus.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. August 2008)

Ich hatte nur schon Tränen vor Lachen weil es im Teamspeak unverschähmt lustig war....

Ansonsten hab ich ein Headset zerstört.

Und manchmal könnte ich weinen wenn du als Tank vor der Heroini gefragt wirst ob du überhaupt genug Abhärtung hast, der Mage lieber Feuerschaden machen will als nachsheepen, der OffKrieger Befehlsruf und Schlachtruf nicht kennt und so weiter und so fort....


----------



## delepis (18. August 2008)

wieso fällt mir spontan nur das ein...

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2403252/Counte...sraster_Version


----------



## essey (18. August 2008)

wie viele schon sagten, habe auch ich Tränen gelacht aber eine schwerwiegend traurige Situation habe ich in WoW noch nicht erlebt...

Aber warum weinen? Ist doch nur ein Spiel...

In WoW könnte ich mich auch so manches mal aufregen, hält sich allerdings in Grenzen. Das war damals, als ich noch cs gezockt hab um einiges schlimmer *g*


----------



## Morphes (18. August 2008)

Visssion schrieb:


> ne nur übelst aufgeregt^^



-.- aber so etwas von übel aufgeregt 

hätte doch auf einem PVE Server anfangen sollen .... NEEEEEE


----------



## bma (18. August 2008)

1. kamen mir 2-3 tränen als ich 70 wurde  oO
2. T5 Schultern vor MONATEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und sonst diverse lachenfälle im ts wo ebenfalls tränen kamen xD


aber so richtig geflennt   ... ne


----------



## Visssion (18. August 2008)

ja ok vor lachen geweint hab ich auch schon des öfteren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todeshieb (18. August 2008)

Wer wegen WoW weint, hat ein Problem - sry.


----------



## Xplaya (18. August 2008)

So über irgendwelche Erfolge hab ich noch nie Geweint.
Aber was so im Ts passiert lockt mir ab und zu mal ne Träne raus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruss Xplaya


----------



## Scrätcher (18. August 2008)

Kennt ihr den Ts-Kicherteufelskreislauf?

alle lachen - es wird wieder ruhiger - einer kichert - alle müssen wieder lachen - kurz bevor es sich wieder beruhigt fängt wieder einer an mit kichern -  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ging bei mir mal 10 min so..... da kommste nicht mehr vorwärts!^ ^


----------



## sid42d (18. August 2008)

naja hatte schon das ein oda andere mal pippi in den augen ^^

ragnaros tot = haben über 2 monate an dem spacken gehangen und getryt ^^

Nefarian = Ebenso über 2 Monate Dran gehangen ^^ die freudenschreie und das eigene glücksgefühl war einfach so krass......

Dance With the Horde = Dance battle zwischen unserer damaligen ally gilde und ner horden gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und zu guter letzt das Ende Der Gilde und den damit verbundenen freundschaften =(  2 1/2 jahre Circle of Prophets ,tat scho weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aber sonst eig. auch eher tisch kante beißen oder vor tastatur hauen XD =) achja ein headset hab ich auch mal ausversehn beim freunden schrei kaputt gemacht (kabel gerissen beim aufstehen XD) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geronimus (18. August 2008)

ich hab auch schonmal geweint wie die bc box neben mir lag...glaub aber eher weil ich beim zwiebelschneiden war und die box noch in der küche lag^^


----------



## Lokatran (18. August 2008)

Nun das kann durchaus vorkommen besonders Leute die wissen wie man richtig Rollenspiel  (und ich mein nich nur lautstarke besäufnisse jeden abend in der Kneipe zu inzeniren) betreibt werden mir zustimmen das man sich im laufe eines Abends durchaus so weit in seine Figur reinversetzen kann und deren Gefühlswelt miterlebt das es schon ab und an etwas augenwasser kostet.

Aber Emotionen ob lachen oder weinen machen das leben erst schön...auch das virtuelle


----------



## Mister-Loki (18. August 2008)

Also bei WoW hab ich noch nicht geweint ^^
Aber Final Fantasy VII hats damals geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Mertor_ (18. August 2008)

Also direkt vor trauer oder so nicht aber von dummen missgeschicken oder so,


Letztens in ssc waren wir n fun run machen, bei Lurker... alles schön geklappt kein toter etc. ein prozent er macht nen schwall alle tauchen unter ich denke mir, ach der eine prozent wayne baller weiter mit meinen shadowbolds drauf, was passiert? der schwall kommt näher, ok geh schnell unter wasser denk ich mir, zu spät WUSCH fliege ich ma durch halb ssc, 24 andere leute lachen sich schrott und das kommentar von meinen raidleader.... LOL you made my day!



Oder letztens bei Maghi.

Der Kopf wird verrollt, einer macht sich einen spaß und rollt 100-100, alle "Haha komm würfel normal." Ok... er würfelt 1-100 und was kommt....


100!!!!!

echtmal 

die dümmsten bauern ernten die größten kartoffeln


----------



## Greenknive (18. August 2008)

BasiGorgo schrieb:


> joa vor lachen öfters tränen xD
> als ich mit meiner alten gilde im ts war^^


+
jap, aber nie wegen WoW direkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arahan20 (18. August 2008)

Wegen WoW geweint ?
Nein


Aber hab am Ende von Metal Gear Solid 4 paar Tränen vergossen....
Wer das Ende kennt weiß warum....und was dann nachm abspann kommt >.<


----------



## mf2 (25. April 2019)

Wie ist es 10 Jahre später? Wird immernoch wegen WoW geweint?


----------



## qroops (31. August 2019)

Hatte damals bei den Freudenschreien im TS2, als wir Ragnaros getötet hatten, eine oder zwei Tränen in den Augen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Baaah, der war aber auch ne harte Nuss und wir standen verdammt lange vor dem Sack!


----------

